# Proper way to set down gripped camera



## ideaworx (May 30, 2012)

I am getting back into photography here and doing well with some local clients, but today received my new 70-200mm f/2.8 II lens, and have it mounted on a 5DMK3 with a grip. When the camera+lens is not is use or I am adjusting a set, I just set it down, but with this longer lens it puts alot of pressure on the joint between the camera and lens. Is this ok to do or should I set the camera up vertical on the lens? I appreciate any and all answers here. 

I did look in all my Canon manuals and did not see it, and also did some searches on the forum, so I apologize if this is a duplicate post topic, thanks again!

Regards,

Shane


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 30, 2012)

I usually set my cameras down so the left side (opposite the shutter button) is down against the surface - makes it easy to pick up at the handgrip, and also I have a QR plate on the bottom.


----------



## Razor2012 (May 30, 2012)

ideaworx said:


> I am getting back into photography here and doing well with some local clients, but today received my new 70-200mm f/2.8 II lens, and have it mounted on a 5DMK3 with a grip. When the camera+lens is not is use or I am adjusting a set, I just set it down, but with this longer lens it puts alot of pressure on the joint between the camera and lens. Is this ok to do or should I set the camera up vertical on the lens? I appreciate any and all answers here.
> 
> I did look in all my Canon manuals and did not see it, and also did some searches on the forum, so I apologize if this is a duplicate post topic, thanks again!
> 
> ...



I noticed the same thing too with the 70-200 2.8II. I've been lucky lately where I've just been able to set it down on the bracket foot on a flat surface. Otherwise I try to use my bag by setting it in or using the top of it as a rest. I'll have to see when my grip comes in.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 30, 2012)

Its not going to damage the lens mount, its much stronger than that. Just make sure its stable, falling over isn't good for it. A good carry strap is best, but is not always a practical thing in some situations.


----------



## ideaworx (May 31, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I usually set my cameras down so the left side (opposite the shutter button) is down against the surface - makes it easy to pick up at the handgrip, and also I have a QR plate on the bottom.



That is what I was thinking to do too, thanks for confirming this!



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its not going to damage the lens mount, its much stronger than that. Just make sure its stable, falling over isn't good for it. A good carry strap is best, but is not always a practical thing in some situations.



With a 600mm on there, I assumed the same thing, but you know what they say about assuming. Thanks for your input on this topic


----------



## DanoPhoto (May 31, 2012)

Depends on the setup you are using.

If tripod collar, flat on bottom of grip and foot. If no collar, on left side. Does not appear to create a discernable amout of stress on the mount.

YMMV


----------



## KreutzerPhotography (May 31, 2012)

I always use a gripped 50d. I had the (much lighter) 70-200 f/4 IS. And I also set it down on the side... Seemed to take the pressure off the lens mount...

Not that the 70-200 is even heavy but it made it more comfortable to pick up in a hurry... That way i could grab it from the "top" and be ready to shoot... My cameras also stay on the same side when in my camera case. Makes it easier to get out in a hurry...


----------



## Zo0m (May 31, 2012)

I have turned the tripod ring 90 degrees to the left. That way, the pressure on the mount bayonet in minimized. Although I'm sure you fine without doing this as well...


----------



## crasher8 (May 31, 2012)

I lean to the left side in all things, all things, lol


----------



## Razor2012 (May 31, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> I lean to the left side in all things, all things, lol



Won Hung Lo. ;D


----------



## pwp (May 31, 2012)

For goodness sake stop fretting! Just put it down any way you like. Obviously with affinity and appropriate care. But this setup is _strong_. It's going to get more stress and strain while you're working with it. It's a robust picture making tool. Cameras, like babies and pups are generally a lot tougher than you think.

Twice in a long and very busy career that I've seen damaged lens mounts was on a Nikon FM2 that I had ridiculous expectations of when hooked up to a 600mm lens, and again when I dropped a 1D MkIIn with 70-200 f/2.8is. It was a freak fall from shoulder to floor. Both camera & lens were write-offs. 

PW


----------



## gmrza (May 31, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I usually set my cameras down so the left side (opposite the shutter button) is down against the surface - makes it easy to pick up at the handgrip, and also I have a QR plate on the bottom.



I do the same - mainly also because it is easy to pick up, and I don't want the QR plate damaging the surface I put the camera on.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 1, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I usually set my cameras down so the left side (opposite the shutter button) is down against the surface - makes it easy to pick up at the handgrip, and also I have a QR plate on the bottom.


I use L brackets so do this too that way the L bracket is down and the camera body is protected,
then the grip is facing up so easy to grab it up again and shoot
grip or no grip its basically the same


----------



## bycostello (Jun 4, 2012)

the joint will be last to give... don't forget on a big lens the tripod mounting on on the lens, so the joint is designed to hold the weight.


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 4, 2012)

pwp said:


> when I dropped a 1D MkIIn with 70-200 f/2.8is. It was a freak fall from shoulder to floor. Both camera & lens were write-offs.
> 
> PW



Guess you were just really unlucky.. my gripped 5d2 + 70-200 f2.8 IS had the same fall .. 

broken hood , scratches everywhere.. focusing got screwed, but nothing $150 didn't fix.


----------



## bkorcel (Jun 4, 2012)

Finally got my grip for the 5d3. Very nice. Adds a lot of weight. I've been carrying a 300 2.8 on the 5d and the grip w/extra battery is noticeably heavier. I usually put it down with the grip facing up or resting on the grip bottom. I rarely mount the camera to a tripod unless I have a lens that does not have a mounting foot such as 24-70L or 8-15L. Anything else gets the lens fixed to the tripod. I have no concerns about stress on the joints. Though It's good to remove the grip once it a while and check the contacts. Same with lenses. Sometimes the contacts can get just a little dirty with buildup leaving them attached. Not sure if it's dirt, oxidation, dust but it seems to happen. Remount and the issues are gone for months.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 4, 2012)

I admit with my gripped 7D I ALSO LAY IT ON THE LEFT SIDE

Great minds think alike I suppose?


----------

